# is there any air intake for 2.0 diesel?



## nosidefcp (Dec 24, 2010)

hello, is there already available any air intake like the injen one for the cruze 2.0 vcdi diesel 150hp?thanks


----------



## nosidefcp (Dec 24, 2010)

nothing?


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

The diesel hasn't hit the US market yet, so no, there's no aftermarket bits.


----------

